# Newhedge hog wont eat Kaytee food



## Kevinthehedge (Jan 4, 2011)

My hedgehog is about 2-3 months old and was bought for me as a present from a pet shop. My hedgie also came with a bag of Kaytee food which i was told was used to feed him at the store. The food looks like typical dried cat/rodent food and is mixed with alot of dead, preserved meal worms, but hedgie will only pick out the 2 or 3 mealworms put in his bowl and wont even touch the other stuff. I've even left the pellets there for 24 hours with no meal worms and he would sniff it but wouldn't even bother to touch it. I've tried to find the type of food i got on Kaytee's website but i cant seem to find it. 

Ps 
I'm pretty sure he's quilling right now. That or he has mites im not sure im taking him to the vet on friday.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kaytee is a crap food. A good quality cat food is the best choice. There are numerous threads that give food recommendations.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your hedgie! There's some great info on good kinds of dry cat food listed under the diet & nutrition section. You may be able to get your money back for that food, it wouldd be worth trying.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Yeah, as Nancy said, the Kaytee food is complete garbage. Try eating shredded cardboard.  I'd recommend reading the stickies in this section of the forum, and deciding on a few good high quality cat foods, to introduce to your hedgie one at a time. Good luck! I'm glad you asked for help.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sadly, most pet stores don't know very much about hedgehogs.

When I bought Yoshi, I was told he was a rodent, that his teeth would keep growing forever, that he'd chew up cardboard, and I had to waste 20 bucks on a bag of Pretty Pets hedgehog food, which is another terrible brand.

I'd already bought some different food for him before I got him, and put some of it in with the PP. He left the PP alone and gobbled up the cat food(Which was Nutro Max Cat weight control. Not a great food, but much better than Pretty Pets). I learned shortly after that PP was bad, so I slowly got rid of it, even though he already wasn't eating it. I now have Yoshi on three different foods. Unfortunately, he isn't a fan of the healthiest one in there. xD

Good luck introducing a nutritional diet to your baby.


----------



## Kevinthehedge (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you everybody for the response my hedgie Kevin will be very pleased with his new cat food, it actually turns out that I already have one of the recommended cat foods so i dont have to spend more money.

This truly is a community of experts


----------

